# London First Day Itinerary



## cp73 (May 29, 2014)

Planning for our first trip to London and Paris. Our flight arrives at 11:30am on a Sunday, direct from Los Angeles. We will be staying in London until Friday afternoon so we have several days to see many of the sites. What is a realistic itinerary for our first day in London. I imagine if we arrive at 11:30 it will take at least 2-3 hours to get off the plane and to hotel and settled in. What would comfortable realistic plan be for the rest of the day/early evening. We are staying at the Marriott County Hall. 

Thanks


----------



## x3 skier (May 29, 2014)

I usually suggest taking the HoHo bus for a general review of the city and then dinner with an early bedtime. Does two things, help beat jet lag and familiarize you with the layout of the major sites. 

Cheers


----------



## NKN (May 30, 2014)

Jet lag really bothered us this on our day trip from Boston.  Be prepared for days of no energy.  Some of the London bus companies offer nice tours.   London Walks is always good for two hour fun tours.  The cutty sark is now open in Greenwich.  Ride a tour boat down and back.   Or go the other direction and ride a boat up and back to Hampton Couyrt .

Enjoy!


----------



## NKN (May 30, 2014)

I just realized you didn't say which month you were going. 

 In august, Buckingham Palace is open for tours.  I think Clarence House is open also.  Very limited times on these two places.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 30, 2014)

I'd suggest picking something you know you want to see--not a full day's worth, just a site that is definitely on your list--and doing it; if it's one that's sort of our of the way, not so convenient on a full day's sight seeing, so much the better.  It will seem that you've really begun your trip, won't be too tiring, and will take something major off your long list of things you really want to do.  You'll feel that you could stay many more days, so beginning with something on your list will help.  We usually find we get a second wind in the afternoon which helps us go see something.  That helps keep us awake until dinner and then early to bed, and for us, that takes care of most, if not all, of the jet lag.


----------



## SmithOp (May 30, 2014)

First day get a good meal, take a walk, hot shower or bath with steam, early to bed.  Hit the full English Breakfast and then the hop on/off bus on day two and three. Like Disney, the earlier you go the shorter the lines, take a break for tea, the line for buses and traffic is heavy in late afternoons.


----------



## Luanne (May 30, 2014)

x3 skier said:


> I usually suggest taking the HoHo bus for a general review of the city and then dinner with an early bedtime. Does two things, help beat jet lag and familiarize you with the layout of the major sites.
> 
> Cheers



This is exactly what was recommended to us and what we did on our first day.  We arrived earlier than you did, I think our flight got in about 7:30 a.m.  The B&B we were staying at very nicely let us have breakfast there, we left our luggage, and headed out for the bus.  It was a great way to see the city.  We had time to come back, take a nap, then go out to dinner.


----------



## herindoors911 (Jun 7, 2014)

You will be situated just across the Thames from the Houses of Parliament, (Big Ben) and Westminster Abbey.   Cross Westminster Bridge for fun and take a look around the Abbey?  Very interesting - so many "greats" buried there.   You wouldn't be too far from base if you start to get jet-lagged.  (There are some pubs in the area too on the other side of the bridge and up Whitehall).  Whitehall itself is where all the government offices are situated and #10 Downing Street is on the left hand side as you walk up.  You can't get close to it, but can see it.  Horseguard's Parade is further up on the left, Whitehall Palace, where Charles I was beheaded on the right.   Lots of history in that area.

Further up Whitehall is Trafalgar Square, the National Art Gallery, National Portrait Museum --  lots to do in London town.

For another day, across the bridge, they have river boats that go to Greenwich and back.  The Maritime museum has Nelson's uniform on display.  The Cutty Sark is moored on the river in Greenwich.

This might be interesting, as you will be very near the no. 11 bus route.    http://www.londondrum.com/events/?p=17339   A fun way to see some of the great sights of London and enjoy it as Londoners do.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 8, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> First day get a good meal, take a walk, hot shower or bath with steam, early to bed.  Hit the full English Breakfast and then the hop on/off bus on day two and three. Like Disney, the earlier you go the shorter the lines, take a break for tea, the line for buses and traffic is heavy in late afternoons.



  I agree. Get your bearings. Get hydrated, but no caffeine or alcohol either for the first day while you reset your circadian rhythm. 

 You are right across the river from Big Ben, Parliament and Westminster Abbey. Winston Churchill's underground war rooms are just a few blocks away from those. Take a stroll around the south bank that you're on - lots of restaurants and shops along the south bank. Just go outside, head for the London Eye, but do not cross the river. Head eastward. There's usually a crafts market or something going on. Lots of casual eateries. Hope you have nice weather for this.

  If you really, really want to get out on that first day and if the weather is good, here's what I would recommend since it's so close to you - a narrated cruise from the Westminster Pier on the Thames.
http://www.dosomethingdifferent.com/experiences/round_trip_river_thames_sightseeing_cruise  There are other cruises, I'm just listing this as an example.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 8, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I agree. Get your bearings. Get hydrated, but no caffeine or alcohol either for the first day while you reset your circadian rhythm.



No alcohol on the first day! You're on holiday!! 

If the op is platinum hopefully they'll receive an upgrade to a Big Ben suite. We were upgraded to one of these and the view just cannot be beaten.
Unless you're on a rate that includes dinner I would avoid eating in the hotel restaurant, it's expensive and not really that good, there are better options out there.

The beauty of County Hall is that there is so much to see in the immediate vicinity that jetlag doesn't really pose much of an issue, there's no need to travel for any real distance and nothing is particularly strenuous. I wouldn't worry about jetlag, I always persevere through it anyway, you soon catch up.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Pompey Family said:


> No alcohol on the first day! You're on holiday!!
> 
> 
> The beauty of County Hall is that there is so much to see in the immediate vicinity that jetlag doesn't really pose much of an issue, there's no need to travel for any real distance and nothing is particularly strenuous. I wouldn't worry about jetlag, I always persevere through it anyway, you soon catch up.



Pompey,
  Not the best advice for us, IMHO.  I realize that you're in the UK, so your experience is very different from what we experience traveling west---->east from the U.S. and overnight, to boot.

  Charlie Stross explains it like this:

_*" The second type of jet lag, west-to-east, is the real killer. Traveling west-to-east, each time zone you traverse subtracts an hour from your day. Or night. And in the case of trans-Atlantic journeys, this is usually combined with a red-eye flight — for example, departing and 8pm and arriving 6-7 hours later, but 10-12 hours later according to the clock in your destination time zone. 

The consequence of stacking a red-eye flight on top of a short day is that you either sleep on the flight, or you lose an entire night. You generally generally lose the night. "*_



-


----------



## NKN (Jun 8, 2014)

I agree.  West to east jet lag is wretched. Last month  It took me four days before my body was functioning right.  It's not just energy levels.  It can affect bodily systems.

Have fun!

Nkn


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 8, 2014)

NKN said:


> I agree.  West to east jet lag is wretched. Last month  It took me four days before my body was functioning right.  It's not just energy levels.  It can affect bodily systems.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Nkn



Exactly. I fly the 0815 flight from BOS-LHR as I can adapt better by leaving Boston in the morning and arriving London that same evening. Then we check into the hotel, have a light meal, hot shower and then hit the sheets. Still tired in the morning, but better than the overnight from Boston arriving in the morning. The Bos-LHR red-eye =the exact feeling that I did in college or law school when I'd pull the occasional all-nighter. 
Hard on the sleep and G.I. cycles.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 8, 2014)

Everyone reacts differently to west to east travel. I have never really have a problem in over fourty years of travel from the Eastern Time Zone to Europe. I guess I am one of the lucky ones. 

Coach or Biz Class, I can get at least four hours or more good sleep on an overnight flight, stay up till the clock says an early bedtime and the next morning, I am basically on Euro time. 

Whatever your response to travel is, it's best to get on the same time as the locals ASAP.

Cheers


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2014)

Travel from the east coast is easy! Try it from the west coast for some real fun...such as the OP!


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 10, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Pompey,
> Not the best advice for us, IMHO.  I realize that you're in the UK, so your experience is very different from what we experience traveling west---->east from the U.S.



I don't notice much difference when I travel East either. I would say our flight to Salt Lake City last year left me feeling worse than the flight to Bangkok but nothing that a quick nap or two wouldn't sort out. I appreciate that jetlag affects people differently and apparently melamine supplements are supposed to be very beneficial particular for those travelling west to east.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 24, 2014)

We just got back from a week in London (Park Lane Marriott) and was wiped the first day while adjusting to the time difference from Toronto, as well as very little sleep on the plane.

You are in the perfect place for a first trip as mentioned in other posts.  For us County Hall was a stickler for 4 pm check in as we paid a little extra to get a Thames River view...but if you have gold/platinum status you can await your check in time in the exec. Lounge.  If you're up to walking have them store your bags and get some fresh air. 

I suggest you walk across Westminster bridge and go down the embankment for a lovely walk along the Thames...or perhaps take the Red Boat tour there, as that line also permits you to use your pass on their hop on-hop off buses.  

The Eye is also a good way to get oriented...book your time as soon as you arrive to avoid lineups.  Eat out in a pub close to the hotel as I found CH food not very good and too expensive...ask the Concierge for recommendations...maybe for fish and chips.  Then crash.

A wonderful half day tour is the bus tour to Windsor Castle.  Quite amazing.

The biggest shock is prices are so high for everything there.  Selfridges and Harrod's are great stores for window shopping but leave your money/cards in the safe.  There's an interesting series on Netflix called Mr. Selfridge...an American who in 1908 changed retailing in London.

Brian


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 24, 2014)

pwrshift said:


> We just got back from a week in London (Park Lane Marriott) and was wiped the first day while adjusting to the time difference from Toronto, as well as very little sleep on the plane.
> 
> You are in the perfect place for a first trip as mentioned in other posts.  For us County Hall was a stickler for 4 pm check in as we paid a little extra to get a Thames River view...but if you have gold/platinum status you can await your check in time in the exec. Lounge.  If you're up to walking have them store your bags and get some fresh air.
> 
> ...



Brian,
  Nice report.

A tidbit of info/FYI: There is a self-serve/cafeteria style restaurant on the 4th floor of Selfridge's that is within reason for meals (London, that is) . Lots of local & ethnic food choices  There are several other cafes and restaurants within the store, but they're pricier.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 24, 2014)

If you are interested in food, I've been disappointed with the food as well as prices in London, but this year I found a few that I liked, albeit pricey.

*Kaspar* at the Savoy for dinner...quite a historic hotel.  Fun to spend a whole evening there - a drink in every room before and after dinner.  Also, if you want their famous Tea at the Savoy one day, book a long, long time in advance by email or phone or you won't get in.

http://www.fairmont.com/savoy-london/dining/kaspars/

*Beach Blanket Babylon* in Notting Hill.  A fun modern place and one of the top 10 restaurants in a survey I read...and a great multi-level 'in' place for people watching.  About 7 pounds for a taxi there...but watch that your taxi back has TAXI light on the top and puts his meter on...cost me 20 pounds on the return rip-off.
http://www.beachblanket.co.uk/

 JW Steakhouse at the Marriott was a big disappointment.

*Criterion* restaurant in Piccadilly Circus is a must...relatively inexpensive price fixed dinner was really good and the restaurant a historic show place.  There is the Criterion live theatre next door - 39 Steps was playing - and the excitement of the people and area after dark is great fun.  

http://www.criterionrestaurant.com/

 If you like Indian food (there are so many choices in London) we dined our last night at *La Porte des Indes*, a 2 minute walk from Marble Arch tube stop (and Park Lane Marriott), just off Oxford Street.  Probably the best I've tasted anywhere.  The price fixed meal I had was plentiful and reasonably priced for London.  Would go back.

http://www.laportedesindes.com/london/

 Have fun.
 Brian


----------



## cp73 (Jul 2, 2014)

Brian, great comments. thanks...getting excited about our trip...


----------

